# Compound mitres - I don't care if I never cut another one.



## AJB Temple (24 May 2017)

Today I finally cut the last rafter on my current build of two large oak framed outbuildings. Having spent the entire day sanding oak, marking out compound mitres, birds beaks and rafter ends - and having produced an enormous pile of offcuts under my 12" chop Bosch chop saw (that tool has really earned its keep) ...I don't mind if I never cut another compound mitre in heavy beams. Really hard work setting up the saw, hefting heavy beams about, having to had saw some of it (as even a 12" saw can't quite do a 40+60 compound mitre in 4 by 4). 

I will put them up tomorrow and then the frames will be erected. It has taken me 14 months from virgin ground to do the foundations, paving, brickwork, make and erect the frames, on my own, with my wife helping me lift the timbers into place. It is amazing what two of you can do if you use some ingenuity. 

When the job is finished later in the summer, (roofs on and clad) I will do a thread with pictures showing the trials and tribulations, errors and lessons, the tools that work and those that don't really. 

I am not doing the tiling myself: decided to get some proper roofers in. They will do both buildings in next to no time compared with me and I want to get on with my kitchen. I think I have just about enough left over timber to make an oak pergola.


----------



## will1983 (25 May 2017)

AJB Temple":19nae1ga said:


> When the job is finished later in the summer, (roofs on and clad) I will do a thread with pictures showing the trials and tribulations, errors and lessons, the tools that work and those that don't really.



looking forward to reading this!


----------



## Mutley Racers (22 Jun 2017)

Me too!!!


----------



## Droogs (22 Jun 2017)

congratulations and well done. Look forward to the full build pics and the topping off party


----------

